# reliving my youth through bicycles



## Biker Bob (Feb 4, 2021)

trying to buy the style bicycle i had stolen years ago. from what I can figure the serial number was either CL39079(march 75)or C139079(march 61) with a coaster brake. Other than chainguard logos, fenders and braze ons for shifter and brake cables, is there much difference in the frames and forks for the span of years?  I really think it was a 61 from the looks of the forks. It was bought used so the handlebars, seat etc. doesn't really identify it. Based on the distance from top tube to bottom tube on headset tube, what size frame? this is the only picture i have of the bike. The red one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 4, 2021)

a small frame like that from 61 will be pretty much the same until the time they stopped making them.  they would have a different chain guard a few years later... 64 maybe? a few years earlier and they would have a different fork, early fenders are different as well if that is in the plan. I have a 61 Racer in the small frame and really like it.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2021)

Judging by that one year only stem, that would be a 1961 model. But as shown in the catalog image the Racer had the economy rolled stem.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 7, 2021)

Biker Bob said:


> trying to buy the style bicycle i had stolen years ago. from what I can figure the serial number was either CL39079(march 75)or C139079(march 61) with a coaster brake. Other than chainguard logos, fenders and braze ons for shifter and brake cables, is there much difference in the frames and forks for the span of years?  I really think it was a 61 from the looks of the forks. It was bought used so the handlebars, seat etc. doesn't really identify it. Based on the distance from top tube to bottom tube on headset tube, what size frame? this is the only picture i have of the bike. The red one.
> 
> View attachment 1351468



You can estimate the different frame sizes by the distance between the top and down tubes where they join the head stock. Yours was probably a 19" frame.


----------

